# Langenberg-Marathon am 2.10.



## Deleted 83484 (16. September 2011)

Wer kann denn was zu dem Marathon berichten!??

Vergleiche mit anderen Marathons ( Saalhausen, Wetter, Grafschaft, P-Weg ) in punkto Kondition und Technik......


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2011)

im vergleich zu Saalhausen: weniger so krasse (steile) Anstiege und weniger Trails.
Konditionell fand ich Langenberg definitiv einfacher als Wetter und Saalhausen. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und würde sagen der Marathon ist so wie Grafschaft + 1,2 Trailstücke.

technisch auf keinen fall so fordernd wie Wetter, ist eben ein Sauerland-Forstweg-Marathon.

auf der Homepage steht aber was von "neuer Strecke".....mal abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2011)

jup, ist wie grafschaft oder sundern-hagen.

kondition ...
kommt immer auf das gesetzte ziel an.
120km kann ich auch fahren, nur bin ich dann sicherlich 2 stunden hinter dem sieger im ziel.


----------



## DaKe (17. September 2011)

hallo

dieses jahr ist aber ein super schöner anstieg dabei ! ich würde sagen ein mix aus minimal saalhausen(in sachen bergauf) und sundern !  ein kleiner trial !läst sich super fahren die neue strecke !


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## DaKe (18. September 2011)

Nur zur Info wer drauf Wert legt !

 Diesen Termin nicht verpassen:

  Bis zum 20.09.2011 gibt es noch die Möglichkeit eine persönliche Startnummer mit Vor-und Nachnahmen zu erhalten. Danach geht der Auftrag für den Startnummerndruck heraus
    Deshalb jetzt noch anmelden: www.langenberg-marathon.de

  Kette rechts!


----------



## Boono (18. September 2011)

Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich Streckentechnisch aus?
Man findet auf der Seite noch vom letzten Jahr die Angabe man könne auch 3 Runden fahren und damit dann quasi die 116KM aber bei der Anmeldung fehlt das dann wieder.
Gibt es jetzt nun nur 2 oder 3 Runden?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## DaKe (18. September 2011)

Hallo

Es gibt nur 2 Runden dieses Jahr

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2011)

was bezeichnest du als super schönen anstieg.

eine lange steile waldautobahn, oder einen schicken wurzeligen uphill?

ich wäre ja für das 2.


----------



## DaKe (18. September 2011)

Schwer zu beschreiben ! steiniger waldweg ?????? aber mir schwebt was von teilweise 29% steigung was vor ! muss ich diese woche noch mal drauf schauen wieviel steigung er hat ! ich behaupte aber mal das dort bestimmt welche schieben werden !

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## DaKe (18. September 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Schwer zu beschreiben ! steiniger waldweg ?????? aber mir schwebt was von teilweise 29% steigung was vor ! muss ich diese woche noch mal drauf schauen wieviel steigung er hat ! ich behaupte aber mal das dort bestimmt welche schieben werden !
> 
> Gruß
> 
> DaKe



die 29% nehme ich zurück ! sind doch nur 23 % laut meiner Aufzeichnung !


----------



## maddda (2. Oktober 2011)

Gerade zurück, top Ivent, super strecke
Schon lustig wie viele Flaschen bei dem ersten Singletrail verlorgen gegangen sind

Sonst bin ich auch zufrieden, bin die 45km gefahren Gesamtplatz 93, AK 20 (Herren) und joa 2:04 fahrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dackmo (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja, fands auch super. Kurz/01:55/AK 15 Sen1. Nur den Stau am ersten Trailstück fand ich ziemlich ***. Und direkt nach ca 1km gabs ganz vorn nen üblen Sturz, an dem ich gerade noch vorbei gekommen bin.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2011)

dackmo schrieb:


> Ja, fands auch super. Kurz/01:55/AK 15 Sen1. Nur den Stau am ersten Trailstück fand ich ziemlich ***. Und direkt nach ca 1km gabs ganz vorn nen üblen Sturz, an dem ich gerade noch vorbei gekommen bin.




Sei froh, war wohl unschön. Aber wohl auch, weil das Führungsmopped völlig Stuss gemacht hat....ist wohl aber keinem ernsthaft was passiert, allerdings gabs ziemlichen Materialschaden.


----------



## C.K. (2. Oktober 2011)

geniales Wetter & geniale Runde!  

... nächstes Jahr wieder, bitte  

... hat soviel Spass gemacht das die fünftschnellste Zeit auf der Kurzdistanz drin war.


----------



## zweikreise (3. Oktober 2011)

Einfach toll das Rennen und die Organisation.

Nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2011)

das rennen hat sehr viel spaß gemacht, nur leider habe ich keine gute gruppe erwischt und bin die hälfte des rennens alleine unterwegs gewesen. naja, 3h46min sind ja noch im rahmen. 

was ich nicht so gut fand sind folgende zwei punkte:
- wer kommt auf die idee kohlensäurehaltige getränke während des rennens auszuschenken?
das wasser ging ja noch, aber das isozeugs sollte man besser aus pulver und wasser selber mixen.
zudem war das wasser von carolinen?, also nicht grade das günstigste. da hätte man lieber geld sparen sollen und andere isogetränke anbieten können.
- im ziel gabs irgendwie kein alkoholfreies weizen mehr. schade!
im getränkeanhänger war noch kistenweise normales weizen vorhanden. das wird aber bestimmt nicht alle geworden sein.


----------



## DaKe (3. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> das rennen hat sehr viel spaß gemacht, nur leider habe ich keine gute gruppe erwischt und bin die hälfte des rennens alleine unterwegs gewesen. naja, 3h46min sind ja noch im rahmen.
> 
> was ich nicht so gut fand sind folgende zwei punkte:
> - wer kommt auf die idee kohlensäurehaltige getränke während des rennens auszuschenken?
> ...



Das Weizen war ab 17 Uhr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandracer (3. Oktober 2011)

LBM war wieder sehr geil !
Nur wurde ich ab ca. 30 km von höllischen Knieschmerzen geplagt
Dennoch Platz 75. Bin damit eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## Mareskan (3. Oktober 2011)

Es passte einfach alles! Super Strecke, super Wetter und super Stimmung!


----------



## alex80 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

war natürlich auch am Start, meinen ausführlichen Rennbericht gibt es wie immer hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=73


Viele Grüße  und bis zum nächsten Jahr ,
Alex


----------



## Honigblume (4. Oktober 2011)

Trotz meines Abfluges im ersten Trail hat es mir super gut gefallen! Mein persönliches Ziel hab ich leider um 7 Minuten verpasst, aber wer will denn da so kleinlich sein.

Freue mich auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (5. Oktober 2011)

War mein 4e mal hier beim Langenberg marathon, aber das war in 2005,2006 und 2007 wenn es die 120 km gab für die Holländische marathoncup.
Ohne cup leider zu wenig teilnehmer für 120 km, so war es "nur" 81,5 km. Trotzdem hat diese marathon mir wieder gefallen und mehr als 3:30u stunde lang ein kämpf beim M3.
Am ende 37 sec. vorsprung, aber reichte leider nur bis 4e platz beim Master 3.
Die strecke war hart aber sicher OK. Leider mit 800 starter wird es fast gefährlich beim anfang mit fahrer am vorne die sehr langsam sind und schnellere hinten.










Vielleicht doch besser ein 40 km start und 80 km start.
Aber als letzte marathon (vom 14 starts) war es eine gutes rennen um 2011 zu beenden und hoffentlich bis 2012 bei viele Deutsche marathons, gefällt mir noch immer. 





   Meine report (leider in Holländisch).


----------

